# Bagged Tiguan?



## clcurtis42 (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried searching and didnt turn anytihng up. 
I heard someone has already done this but never personally seen it. 
Any one have photos?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Bagged Tiguan? (clcurtis42)*

wouldn't be hard its a mix of mk5/b6 suspension parts. im sure you could run mk5 bagyard front struts and rear bags. there is a tiguan local that is on mk5 h&r coils.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Bagged Tiguan? (a2lowvw)*

I think the Tiguan fenders will look funny slammed but eh, give it a try 
here are just some lowered ones 



















_Modified by passat_98 at 11:37 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

the wheels need to be square








would look sweet dumped on some nice 19s though


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

F word


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (xandypx)*

just some parked square wheels would be tight for show haha


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im thinking they might need atleast 20s. those lm reps look small and i think they are 19s? the wheel wells are huge ad weirdly shaped


----------



## clcurtis42 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

itd look tight if it was tucking on all 3 sides haha. but i think the wheel wells are t00 square otherwise


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

entirely possible! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clcurtis42 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

how about photos of a bagged Touareg?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

that aint no tiguan dawg
edit: unless its brand new. Different wheel wells, different doors, etc/.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

his above post requested pictures of a bagged touareg.


----------



## clcurtis42 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









i like the baggedness....but not the wheels....ness


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_his above post requested pictures of a bagged touareg.

you sir are on top of things...i am not


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

my gf got a new toy for me to play with


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

well u better bag it


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bagged Tiguan, huh?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

what I'm shooting for


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh my ^^


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_oh my ^^


do it


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Bagged Tiguan, huh?


















scraping mudflaps all day


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (holywhitebread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *holywhitebread* »_
scraping mudflaps all day

They're self-clearance-ing.


----------



## tiggismalls (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2013)

We have finished both a Touareg and a Tiguan in the last month here at Hard Parker Garage! If you have any questions about either chassis, please feel free to send me an email at [email protected] or PM!!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

I want one. :thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

This dude kinda started the whole bagged tiguan craze. :thumbup::thumbup:

We've done a few here and they always look killer when they're finished. It's a platform that responds very well to air and rides wonderfully.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is another one we built we like to call it the Baguan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chelsea never posts here, so I'll do the honors.

Performance Fronts (fully adjustable), Double Bellow Rears with Dorbritz Control arms.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

My buddy's Tiggy


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We have finished both a Touareg and a Tiguan in the last month here at Hard Parker Garage! If you have any questions about either chassis, please feel free to send me an email at [email protected] or PM!!


Get those pictures out of here before I make a horrible decision and sell my Jetta


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

GroundScrapurr said:


> Get those pictures out of here before I make a horrible decision and sell my Jetta


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2013)

GroundScrapurr said:


> Get those pictures out of here before I make a horrible decision and sell my Jetta


No.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No.


My bank account is in tears right now


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Am i along in thinking tiguans looks silly with really stretched tires?


----------



## Brohem (Sep 29, 2009)

There's a really badass one up here in the PNW, they call it tiggy smalls lol I can't seem to find pictures at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it black? Zeb sold his to Steph up in the PNW.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We have finished both a Touareg and a Tiguan in the last month here at Hard Parker Garage! If you have any questions about either chassis, please feel free to send me an email at [email protected] or PM!!


Now I am full of regret getting rid of my Touareg. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Now I wanna bag my Volvo XC60 R Design soo bad..........


----------



## Brohem (Sep 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is it black? Zeb sold his to Steph up in the PNW.


Yup! That's the one!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

Man im really digging these bagged Tiguans, I was actually thinking of trading in my rabbit for one. Love that OEM+ look on those wheels. 

I have a complete air ride for the rabbit, will it just bolt right up to the Tig?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Which air kit do you have for your Rabbit?

Shoot me some details and I can help you out!


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

sorry for the late reply, haha

I have a airlift v2 kit, with slam fronts and double bellow rears. Bilstein shocks as well. 
Rear brackets have been cut

PS: whats the wheel specs on that tiguan that you posted Andrew? Not liking the stretched look at all on this car at all. Im actually digging the normal sized tire size for once, hahaha


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

poonpower said:


> PS: whats the wheel specs on that tiguan that you posted Andrew? Not liking the stretched look at all on this car at all. Im actually digging the normal sized tire size for once, hahaha


They were 235/35/19 Falken 452's on 19x9 et 33 all the way around. I wanted a more "normal" sized tire as well since the fenders are so big and square, as well as just not "needing" the stretch. :thumbup:


----------

